# on-line



## Evi

Στην περίπτωση εδώ θα μπορούσα να μεταφράσω το online ως
1) στο διαδύκτιο
2) ηλεκτρονικό

ή να το αφήσω στα Αγγλικά;

Another interest that has developed since I teach some of my classes online is the research of online pedagogy and how to make these classes more effective for student learning and interaction.

Ακόμη ένα θέμα το οποίο παρουσιάστηκε από τότε που διδάσκω μαθήματα online, είναι η μελέτη της online διαπαιδαγώγησης και για το πως μπορούν να γίνουν αυτά τα μαθήματα πιο αποδοτικά για τη μάθηση και την αλληλεπίδραση του φοιτητή


----------



## cougr

Το "on-line" μπορείς να το αφήσεις έτσι αλλά αποδίδεται και ως "σε απευθείας σύνδεση".


----------



## Δημήτρης

cougr said:


> Το "on-line" μπορείς να το αφήσεις έτσι αλλά αποδίδεται και ως "σε απευθείας σύνδεση".


Δεν νομίζω σε αυτό το context όμως.

Η άποψη μου είναι ηλεκτρονικά στο πρώτο online, διαδικτυακά στο δεύτερο.


----------



## Evi

Δημήτρης said:


> Δεν νομίζω σε αυτό το context όμως.
> 
> Η άποψη μου είναι ηλεκτρονικά στο πρώτο online, διαδικτυακά στο δεύτερο.



διαδικτυακή διαπαιδαγώγηση;


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> Δεν νομίζω σε αυτό το context όμως.



Νομίζω ότι πάει.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Evi said:


> διαδικτυακή διαπαιδαγώγηση;


Πράγματι αλλιώς χρησιμοποιείται η φράση αυτή 
"Ηλεκτρονική ~" κι εδώ αν πρέπει να το κρατήσεις σε 2 λέξεις.


----------



## cougr

evi said:


> διαδικτυακή διαπαιδαγώγηση;



"....της διαπαιδαγώγησης μέσω των σε απευθείας σύνδεση μαθημάτων..."

Το "διαδικτυακή διαπαιδαγώγηση" έχει άλλη έννοια.


----------



## Evi

cougr said:


> "....της διαπαιδαγώγησης μέσω των σε απευθείας σύνδεση μαθημάτων..."
> 
> Το "διαδικτυακή διαπαιδαγώγηση" έχει άλλη έννοια.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον όρο σε απευθείας σύνδεση 
Δεν θα ήθελα να αλλάξω το νόημα, δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι όντως η έννοια του online, νομίζω θα το αφήσω διαπαιδαγώγηση online


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι όντως η έννοια του online,



δες εδώ   http://www.circe.be/content/view/81/332/lang,gr/

http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&sourc...5Yn7Aw&usg=AFQjCNFdUT3fHrxT2h4ZTCD_QZqLc3RPbQ



Evi said:


> νομίζω θα το αφήσω διαπαιδαγώγηση online



καλύτερα όμως να μπει μπροστά το "online" - online διαπαιδαγώγηση.


----------

